# EN: J'entends la pluie crier



## El poeto

Hello,

I'd like to write : the rain was so strongly knocking on my window... Like :
I hear the rain scream its anger on my window

BUT !!! May I say (write) I hear the rain SCREAMING... or can I keep SCREAM 
It is my problem with ING I am not sure enough to employ it correctly

Thank you for your answer


----------



## syl2o

I'd say "screaming" because it's present continuous. It's an action continuous, qui se déroule dans le temps.
Voila.

A plus

Sylvain


----------



## pointvirgule

Hm, _scream its anger_ pour de la pluie... Que diriez-vous de _I hear the rain beating angrily at my window?_


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Hm, _scream its anger_ pour de la pluie... Que diriez-vous de _I hear the rain beating angrily at my window?_


  Salut « ; ».  Je ne sais pas ce qu'en diront les "natives", mais moi j'aime bien.

Je n'ai pas trop compris « _crier_ » en français non plus.


----------



## El poeto

Merci à vous pour vos remarques pertinentes qui confirme donc que screaming sera la forme la plus juste à employer.



pointvirgule said:


> Hm, _scream its anger_ pour de la pluie... Que diriez-vous de _I hear the rain beating angrily at my window?_



Merci pour la suggestion, et c'est vrai, parfois on part dans une idée, on cherche à la rendre juste et puis peut-être voir sous un autre angle est la solution la plus simple. Je voulais parler d'une pluie qui hurle sa rage contre ma fenêtre et scream évoque pour moi rien que dans ses sons et sa prononciation un cri fort voire un hurlement mais l'idée de tambouriner (taper ) de manière colérique est séduisante 
Je pense que je vais opter pour :
The rain is screaming angrily on my window (even if today I should say : the rain was screaming angrily on my window  cause today is a sunny day lol)

Merci

Thank you sylvain pointvirgule and Nicomon call me if you need

Bye


----------



## Arrius

Rain doesn't scream even metaphorically, it's the wind that that screams. Say rather _*I hear the fury of the rain beating against my window*_ or something similar, not that I would reject *Nicomon*'s suggestion.


----------



## Nicomon

Arrius said:


> [not that ] I would reject *Nicomon*'s suggestion.


But I didn't suggest anything. I said that I liked pointvirgule's suggestion... and that I don't get « _crier_ » in French either, when talking about rain. 

I agree with you Arrius. Rain doesn't sream/la pluie ne crie pas.  I like your solution.


----------



## Arrius

Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## El poeto

Arrius said:


> Rain doesn't scream even metaphorically, it's the wind that that screams. Say rather _*I hear the fury of the rain beating against my window*_ or something similar, not that I would reject *Nicomon*'s suggestion.



Oh!
Thanks so I'm going to write :

The rain is beating angrily at my window

In a way, it's true I would like to tempt a poetic form 
Even if we all (french and english) image a cloud in the sky like a human wich breathe a big big wind here I want to create a person a water person ( I can't speak about waterman it is pencil lol) on a hurry, and this creature is screaming angrily !!! So, because this creature scream, a lot of water is falling on my window ( ah I've forgotten to tell you I am in a car sorry) and it make noise ( a lot of !!!) So i found the rain is screaming a good idea 
BUT
If you think that it is too strange to be understable I stand by you because the most important thing is not what I find nice but to be understood
And at the end it says what I feel so why hesitate
Thanks again every body I hope I could one day return my help
YVES


----------



## pointvirgule

A friendly piece of advice: learn to walk before you run.


----------



## Oddmania

El poeto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to write : the rain was so strongly knocking on my window... Like :
> I hear the rain scream its anger on my window
> 
> BUT !!! May I say (write) I hear the rain SCREAMING... or can I keep SCREAM
> It is my problem with ING I am not sure enough to employ it correctly
> 
> Thank you for your answer



La forme -ING après un verbe de perception exprime le fait que tu perçois une action qui est en cours de progression 

_I'm hearing the rain falling down._

La forme _bare infinitive_ veut dire que tu as perçus une action dans son intégralité.

_I've heard the rain fall down._


----------



## Arrius

*I'm hearing the rain falling down*_. *Oddmania*_

I would recommend *I hear the rain falling*. Verbs of perception are a special case in regard to the Present Continuous, e.g. a judge might say "I'm hearing the rape case next month", and a patient might complain to his doctor, "I'm hearing ringing in my ears whenever I stand up". But normal English in the case of this thread would be *I hear/I can hear the rain falling*.


----------



## El poeto

pointvirgule said:


> A friendly piece of advice: learn to walk before you run.



EXACT well said


----------

